# Hablando de Antenas y Herramientas



## sornyacolores (Feb 11, 2011)

Como ven ustedes la nueva marca Voltech by Truper? La verdad truper es muy buena en herramientas (casi todas son esa) pero si la hara en antenas? los focos salen bien... Ustedes que opinan? saludos 
PD1. No trabajo para Truper  
PD2. Les deja la pagina de las antenas http://www.voltech.com.mx/catalogo.php?pag=1


----------

